# Colliery and Mine -Aug 2011



## PaulPowers (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not going to give away where this is on the forum as it took me ages to dig the mine entrance out enough that I could crawl in.

Initially I headed over to see the quarry and colliery but after walking around I noticed the top of a brick arch that was begging to be investigated.

After shifting a few rocks I could see in and it opened out right behind where it had been filled in, 30 minutes and a few rocks and slabs later and I had enough room to slide in :thumb

I wasn't expecting to head underground so I only had my headlamp and a torch on me  so I didn't get many pics in the mine.

anyway on with the pics












The white coating on the walls glistened like it was metallic















I couldn't find any signs of these rocks falling from the roof or walls so I pressed on





After walking/stooping for 30 minutes I decided to head out until I had more light

I marked the spot with a lonely candle










I then decided to walk over to the colliery 










This was as narrow as it looked but it gave access to the tower















Thanks for looking


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice just be carefully mate make sure you go with a friend or let some on now where you are and a contact time as well as your number.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 24, 2011)

I use latitude so I can be tracked, I've always explored mines alone, I find I can relax without worrying about what the other person is doing. having a second person wont help much if the roof comes down!
I always set a contact time where if I haven't phoned the wife at a set time then she can start funeral arrangements.


----------



## smiler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice pics Paul, I might have misinterpreted your report, but this is a coalmine you’re telling us about? If it is I’d stop using naked flame in there, in fact I’d give it a miss altogether, Good Luck.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 24, 2011)

The colliery is a fair walk from the mine, I didn't see any evidence of it being a coal mine but the walls were solid stone and soaking wet, the candle was extinguished by water dripping down a few seconds after the picture


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 26, 2011)

What a coincidence. I was looking at a picture of that chimney on another website only yesterday. It would be nice to seem some more pictures once you go back with more light.


----------



## King Al (Aug 27, 2011)

Fantastic find that Paul! Looking forward to seeing your revisit


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Oct 7, 2011)

Now this is a very nice find  well done


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 7, 2011)

Interesting find Paul. Especially like the pic looking up the chimney. Thanks for sharing


----------

